# Remington Shoot! Ballistics Software



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Oct 17, 2008)

free,free,free software . 


 Knowing your ammunition's ballistic performance downrange is key to making successful shots on the range and in the field. Remington Shoot! allows you to analyze and understand a wide range of ballistics information for all currently available Remington factory centerfire loads. Perfect for hunters and target shooters who want to enhance their accuracy and performance, Remington Shoot! helps you visualize how different ammunition combinations and affect your ability to hit a target without having to interpret traditional ballistics tables.

 By selecting the caliber and specific Remington factory load, the program's target image indicates a bullet's impact downrange. You'll see the bullet's exact point of impact, even if it's off target. Remington Shoot! also generates powerful ballistic reports and graphs for computing range, velocity, energy, path, drop, drift, time of flight, and more. In addition, you can compare the performance of two different Remington loads, and graph the data side by side.

Find out the best settings for your favorite hunting loads. Pick your game, and Remington Shoot! will tell you where to set your sights. You can also see how different atmospheric conditions, such as slight changes to crosswind speed, humidity or altitude, affect downrange performance


Download Remington Shoot!

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/remington_shoot_ballistics_software.asp


----------



## Doyle (Oct 17, 2008)

I use it, but unfortunately, it doesn't work for handgun cartridges.


----------



## predator (Oct 19, 2008)

down loaded it today will try it hopefuly this week.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 19, 2008)

I assume it's 24 inch barrel.
I've used it for some time, it's a good quick reference.

cw


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 1, 2008)

This has been the best ballistics software i have found so far. I like it better then Remingtons.

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 6, 2008)

best shooting software i've used is on Norma's website (its a web utility actually).  Go to www.norma.cc then click on the British flag in upper right, then click on Ballistic menu on top right and then on Ballistic US... then wait for the Applet to open a window with the program.  I usually define my own bullet and then its totally customizable after you pick your bullet or loading.  This typically only works with Internet Explorer.   GREAT SOFTWARE though!


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Oct 19, 2022)

I wish this was still available!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 22, 2022)

JBM Calculations ...  The one calculator that has proved it self over and over ... It is a "technical" calculator ....you need to make accurate inputs ....and you will get really close to real world results ...


----------

